

Nuclear submarines collide in Atlantic - chris_l
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2009/feb/16/nuclear-submarines-collide

======
chris_l
I posted this because I think this is the best place to collect some opinions
about the likelihood of the official story and speculation on what really
happened.

Such a collision in 3d underwater space seem exceedingly unlikely, without
additional constraints.

~~~
SlowOnTheUptake
Any less likely than satellites colliding?

